# Samsung NX-1, after their fridge, microwave and telephone, the camera, too?



## martti (Dec 29, 2014)

I like the Lens Rentals reviews and blogs. There are more cameras going through different phases of destruction through their hands than anybody else's. Now Roger Cicala has taken the top-of-the line Samsung mirrorless and measured some variables against the Nikon 7100 with a similar size sensor. 
His conclusion: This is a serious new player in the field of professional photography.

Its magnesium alloy body is weather sealed which might mean whatever since there are no norms according to which an electronical device could be defined as 'weather sealed'. 
It most certainly has the highest pixel count on an APSc sensor which is the only back-lighted unit that big on the market. Due to its immense processing power it can shoot 15 fps continuous up to 78 high quality JPGs or 21 RAWs. It does 4K video no sweat. Battery life is promised to be 500 shots.

Autofocus has more points than anyone else with 205 phase detection points and 153 cross type sensors.
That is a lot of points! They claim the AF speed to bee 0.055 seconds, not specifying with which lens.

The touch screen is a million pixel Super AMO LED and the electronic VF has 2.3 million pixels. 

Whoever is making their lenses seems to be doing a good job as in Roger Cicala's test it performed as well as the best Nikon lens of similar specs.

What's the catch?
The Korean hi-tech monster seems to have taken a new approach on how the digital camera/video machine should be constructed. You do remember when they took on iPhone when nobody would think it possible? Now they are seriously threatening Canon, Nikon, Sony and Fuji, all facing the shrinking markets with their half arsed innovation.

A link to the test:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/12/one-single-samsung-nx-1-test


----------

